
Dashbird.io – debug, analyse and monitor your lambda functions - rehemagi
https://dashbird.io/
======
rehemagi
Dashbird is a tool for getting insights into your AWS Lambda functions. Our
goal is to clearly visualise processes happening across your serverless stack.
The platform provides alerting, logs and invocation data. This is all done
automatically - without needing any changes to your codebase.

------
koittoome
so why exactly should i use this over cloudwatch?

~~~
rehemagi
With cloudwatch logs its really hard to actually understand whats going on.
Especially when you are scaling up. Figuring out what invocation has failed
and when becomes next to impossible after some time.

